# Leaving Water Bottles In a The Car



## UberComic (Apr 17, 2014)

I'm nice enough to offer water, but some of these passengers take the liberty of leaving them empty in the seat back pocket. Drives me crazy!

One guy yesterday did it after I endured a half hour of Sirius "Hip Hop Nation" for him.


----------



## Nautilis (Apr 16, 2014)

At least you are finding empty water battles. Majority of my passengers open the water bottle to take a couple of sips and then leave me a mostly full bottle on the back seat. It's rude and it's a waste of $.


----------



## SeahawkTim (Apr 29, 2014)

Leave empty bottles in the backseat when there's a trash bag clearly hanging off the center console = automatic 1-star.
Take more than 1 water without asking = automatic 1-star.


----------



## SoCal_Uber (May 2, 2014)

Not only is leaving the bottle a crime, but if you don't notice the discard before the next customer enters your vehicle, 
the new fare may rate you lower as an unclean car. Double-whammy.


----------



## Jeeves (Apr 10, 2014)

I can't justify amenities for riders. I just don't see it really helping much either. I've had one person ask for water. They had 8 other requests too, it was obvious there was no pleasing them.


----------



## HisShadowX (May 19, 2014)

Jeeves said:


> I can't justify amenities for riders. I just don't see it really helping much either. I've had one person ask for water. They had 8 other requests too, it was obvious there was no pleasing them.


I agree, my job is to transport you from A to B. All this A, B, C is sort of getting frustrating and in the future they will get a 3 star from me.


----------



## kenny (May 11, 2014)

I'm sorry but if you are offering water or any additional things you are truly an idiot! You are already making peanuts for pay, on top of that you want to spend extra money to please the riders? You think that will get your rating up or get tips? So tell me how has that been working out for you?


----------



## SoCal_Uber (May 2, 2014)

I've had post drug-bender crackly-voiced and dehydrated passengers I've offered water to really appreciate it. Sort of like a St. Bernard with a whiskey barrel collar to an avalanche victim.

I carry ice-cold small 8FL OZ bottles of water in an insulated case under my seat.
I only offer it to people who look like they can use it OR who are on lengthy rides ( airport runs, etc ). 

The days of offering EVERYONE who enters my vehicle water and mints are long gone. I agree that most sub $5 rides down 5 blocks does not warrant ANY amenities.


----------



## kenny (May 11, 2014)

and out of all the times u offered water, how many times did u get a tip?


----------



## SoCal_Uber (May 2, 2014)

Maybe 2 out of every 10 rides? Honestly people don't understand how to tip, they still think its included in the fare. I carry change now ( singles and 5 dollar bills ) because people are finally starting to pull cash out of their wallets at airport drop offs.


----------



## kenny (May 11, 2014)

People here in Boston are cheap fu.cks especially the rich ones. Most of my tips come from the poorer working class who understand the value of the dollar. The rich ones stay rich because they are cheap, I guess that's one way of staying rich, keep every penny in your own pocket. Here's another example of how cheap these people are. 1dude and 1 chick. talking about her making 80k and him making only 70k and how they barely surviving. supposedly they are good friends. he asked her to split the fare with him and she said ok. it was a freaken $6 fare, ur getting charged what 50 or 75 cents each just to split it on top of your split fare, stupid or cheap you call it? here's another one, 3 dudes, all good friends it seems, fare turn out to be only 12 so it's really 11 minus the 1 dollar safety fee. all 3 splitted, so they all got charged 75 cents each to split an 11 fare. u 3 dumb asses just got suckered into spending an extra $2.25 that u could of tipped me with to uber who already has billions. needless to say I rewards the dumb and cheap rich with a 1 rating ALWAYS. Never talk about how rich you are or disclose how stupid you are to me without tipping or you will get a 1 rating


----------



## SoCal_Uber (May 2, 2014)

LOL....I'm sure they"ll be splitting the sub $5 fare soon.

I took 2 dudes to LAX from a Venice Beach house, one made a business call during transit and got voice approval for a gig. After hanging up, he high fived his personal assistant about the $250K he was promised for the gig ( for shooting 2 music videos ). Mr. ******B talked about ordering champagne on the plane, etc, all happy and shit......still no tip.


----------



## kenny (May 11, 2014)

I hope you gave him a 1 rating


----------



## SeahawkTim (Apr 29, 2014)

I honestly don't understand the outrage over not getting tipped. Uber has made it a point to educate riders that it's supposed to be a 100% cash-free service. During driver orientation, drivers are taught to gently decline cash tips unless the rider insists. I get that we're not being paid as much as we should be, but taking it out on the rider for not tipping when all the language is tilted against it strikes me as misguided if not downright vindictive.


----------



## UberComic (Apr 17, 2014)

SeahawkTim said:


> I honestly don't understand the outrage over not getting tipped. Uber has made it a point to educate riders that it's supposed to be a 100% cash-free service. During driver orientation, drivers are taught to gently decline cash tips unless the rider insists. I get that we're not being paid as much as we should be, but taking it out on the rider for not tipping when all the language is tilted against it strikes me as misguided if not downright vindictive.


I agree. Can't fault someone if they were told that the tip was included.


----------



## SeahawkTim (Apr 29, 2014)

UberComic said:


> I agree. Can't fault someone if they were told that the tip was included.


It's not that the tip is included - it's that Uber is specifically instructing riders not to tip.


----------



## HisShadowX (May 19, 2014)

SeahawkTim said:


> I honestly don't understand the outrage over not getting tipped. Uber has made it a point to educate riders that it's supposed to be a 100% cash-free service. During driver orientation, drivers are taught to gently decline cash tips unless the rider insists. I get that we're not being paid as much as we should be, but taking it out on the rider for not tipping when all the language is tilted against it strikes me as misguided if not downright vindictive.


In this country this is an industry and Americans feel strongly about tipping in general. Its a cultural thing. Just as if I were to go to a country like lets say France and tip I could be thrown out by the owner who is insulted that we tipped his employees because he or she feels he pays fairly.


----------



## kenny (May 11, 2014)

TIPS ARE NOT INCLUDED IN THE FARE. this is why I told you this is a scum bag company, they change policies without telling anyone. Tips were included until they got sued in court for stealing tips because they took 20% of the entire fare, so let's see how these scumbags can get out of it, oh yeah let's change the policy so that it says tips are not included in the fare, but let's not tell anyone. Learn to read when it comes to this shady company, one day it will say, you are not a partner but a dumb sweatshop slave.


----------



## GuitarJunkie (Apr 10, 2014)

kenny said:


> TIPS ARE NOT INCLUDED IN THE FARE. this is why I told you this is a scum bag company, they change policies without telling anyone. Tips were included until they got sued in court for stealing tips because they took 20% of the entire fare, so let's see how these scumbags can get out of it, oh yeah let's change the policy so that it says tips are not included in the fare, but let's not tell anyone. Learn to read when it comes to this shady company, one day it will say, you are not a partner but a dumb sweatshop slave.


Inner conflict...


----------



## Nautilis (Apr 16, 2014)

FYI: Uber's message is "There is no need to tip". Here's a screenshot from Uber.com:


----------



## SoCal_Uber (May 2, 2014)

UberComic said:


> I agree. Can't fault someone if they were told that the tip was included.


Then its up to Uber to clearly state to customers that "tips are not included in the fares". I certainly can understand the ease and convenience of a quick and cashless transaction, but not updating the clients to the facts ( post tip class action lawsuit )
is downright criminal. It leaves the riders in a nebulous state where they just don't know if they are even allowed to tip, even when they want to tip.

Their "No Need To Tip" instructions confuses the riders. Just remove that B.S.

Uber needs to mod the customer app for UberX to option in a digital tip post driver rating. Still would remain cashless and convenient.


----------



## HisShadowX (May 19, 2014)

I believe there is already a topic about this guys and I think this topic has gone too far off course.


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

UberComic said:


> I'm nice enough to offer water, but some of these passengers take the liberty of leaving them empty in the seat back pocket. Drives me crazy!
> 
> One guy yesterday did it after I endured a half hour of Sirius "Hip Hop Nation" for him.


Easy solution.....Stop giving away water. Uber has you leaping around like a trained monkey giving away water, candy, treats and blowjobs all to keep up your precious rating. **** the ratings. Ratings are there just to keep you brain washed. Ignore ratings and your Uber world will become easier. If someone asks for water simply apologize, lie to them by saying you just ran out.


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

Nautilis said:


> FYI: Uber's message is "There is no need to tip". Here's a screenshot from Uber.com:
> 
> View attachment 57


Yes there is a need to tip! Drivers are getting ****ed by Uber.... Do the right thing and tip!!! Spread the word.


----------



## HisShadowX (May 19, 2014)

Realityshark said:


> Yes there is a need to tip! Drivers are getting ****ed by Uber.... Do the right thing and tip!!! Spread the word.


I worked at jobs that a tip wasn't required but it was heavy customer focus and I would leave with a hundred plus in tips a day.

I once had a waiter enter my vehicle whining how people should tip more needless to say she walked out without giving a tip after that rant


----------



## driveLA (Aug 15, 2014)

I used to really be big on offering water 

Sometimes I would feel I couldn't start my shift without stopping by the store to make sure i was stocked 

Had a small box cooler I would fill and drag in and out the house. Sometimes it would get annoying having it in the back taking up space on airport runs. 

Sometimes pax would take it just cuz it's there or take a sip and leave it or even spill on the seat 

I no longer bother. If they ask I just say I ran out. 

The only thing I offer are peppermints stuffed into the lil compartment behind the center console. Doesn't cost much for a large generic brand bag. And I use them myself. Some loser pax take a handful sometimes though.


----------



## uberAdam78 (Nov 8, 2014)

i had a pax drink 4 f'ing bottles and leave them all stuffed in the pocket behing my seat. they did all pitch in and left a $12 tip so they still got a 5*.


----------



## Ubermanpt (Dec 23, 2014)

I've never offered water and don't plan too. It just doesn't make financial sense to offer water. If fares were higher than maybe I would consider but you can't expect drivers to make the same or less than taxis and offer amenities on top of that. Maybe uber should do a sponsorship deal with a water company and offer waters in exchange for advertising. That's a win win for everyone


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

Uber took the water from my pax when they stole another dollar from each fare. No money left for extras.


----------



## No-tippers-suck (Oct 20, 2014)

uberAdam78 said:


> i had a pax drink 4 f'ing bottles and leave them all stuffed in the pocket behing my seat. they did all pitch in and left a $12 tip so they still got a 5*.


that's how it was meant too be..
we offered extras and people should additionally tip if they took a water. or whatever we offered.

Your post made me think actually..
I should start carrying water again JUST TO **** UP their ratings if they take it without leaving appropriate tips.
water in exchange for a 1 Star rating..

During Surge it's included because the surge is the tip.


----------



## BlkGeep (Dec 7, 2014)

I'll save you some hassle and money, ditch the water bottles. I saw whole lot of rookies fumbling around with coolers and water bottles last night instead of focusing on making money. If you get drunks slowly turn it cooler until it's freezing. If anyone asks about water I tell them I only sell cigarettes and low grade pot.


----------



## BlkGeep (Dec 7, 2014)

Every thread slowly changes to griping about tips, duh even waiters and bar tenders don't tip, they get tipped as often as we do, I was talking to my barber about tips, he even said he gets shit for tips, after he told me that I didn't even tip him, his breath stunk, and his chair wasn't brand new, and he didn't offer me water in a bottle, store brand or otherwise. Jerk. Tips tips tips tips tips! What was this thread about anyways?


----------



## No-tippers-suck (Oct 20, 2014)

..umm water? bottled water


----------



## dboogie2288 (Nov 19, 2014)

Realityshark said:


> Easy solution.....Stop giving away water. Uber has you leaping around like a trained monkey giving away water, candy, treats and blowjobs all to keep up your precious rating. **** the ratings. Ratings are there just to keep you brain washed. Ignore ratings and your Uber world will become easier. If someone asks for water simply apologize, lie to them by saying you just ran out.


Yeah try getting into a cab and asking where the water is....I think a laugh will be the least of the repercussions.


----------



## Ihatewaterbottles (Jul 16, 2017)

I am not an Uber Driver. I live in a neighborhood with many Uber Drivers and I am constantly finding empty and near empty water bottles on my street and in my lawn. Either make sure your water bottles are disposed of properly, or stop giving water out to passengers. We do not live in the desert, people are not dying of thirst, nobody needs the water. Just stop it already.


----------



## Veju (Apr 17, 2017)

Whenever I read about drivers offering candy or water, this is the first thing that comes to mind.


----------



## TheUberTransporter (Jul 13, 2017)

Terrible idea giving away waters. I did this for months and and I realized what a waste of time and money it was having waters for people who don't appreciate it at all. PAX just get used to it and don't care.

After giving out so much water, I've never actually received a badge for great amenities


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Nice badges...

if you could only take them...

To the bank...8)

As for water bottles...

Good for...

Overheating car...

Lost in the desert...

Emergency pi$$ holder...

In a pinch you can throw it...

Rakos


----------



## Fuber in their faces (Feb 19, 2017)

Ihatewaterbottles said:


> I am not an Uber Driver. I live in a neighborhood with many Uber Drivers and I am constantly finding empty and near empty water bottles on my street and in my lawn. Either make sure your water bottles are disposed of properly, or stop giving water out to passengers. We do not live in the desert, people are not dying of thirst, nobody needs the water. Just stop it already.


Lol at this guy complaining to us for what passengers do with the bottles we give them. If they leave it in my car they are responsible when my car happens to not hold it off the ground


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Maybe he could send a bill to Uber...

For all that precious time spent...

Cleaning HIS yard...

probably loves his neighbors...8)

Rakos


----------



## Dalgal (Jul 16, 2017)

I don't buy bottled water for Uber passengers only my Lyft passengers because they tip and uber passenger dont so there you go


----------



## Cynergie (Apr 10, 2017)

Nautilis said:


> At least you are finding empty water battles. Majority of my passengers open the water bottle to take a couple of sips and then leave me a mostly full bottle on the back seat. It's rude and it's a waste of $.


Unless you live in hot, humid FL, then WTH are you giving pax water? UBER pax of all rideshare pax types who are quintessentially McScrooge tropes.

You're lucky you're not finding pee bottles...


----------



## Dalgal (Jul 16, 2017)

I live in Dallas very very humid and hot in the summertime we all do anything we can do increase our tips uber passengers do not tip and uber just not allow them to tip I don't provide water


----------

